# General > Hobbies >  Machine knitting

## Freddie15

Are there any machine knitters in Caithness who would like to meet up from time to time, to exchange ideas, patterns etc?

----------


## Northerngirl

I have a knitting machine but no idea how to use it, I also have boxes of machine knitting magazines and would be interested in finding out more

----------


## Freddie15

I am fairly new to machine knitting, but have already made hats, jumpers etc. Would be happy to try to help you set your machine up and share ideas if you like

----------


## Freddie15

Message sent to Clover

----------

